# HDMI issues with Infocus IN76



## Guest

I have a problem with my Infocus IN76 projector not seeing any signal sent to it via HDMI. Initially I had the projector hooked up to a PS3 directly via HDMI and had no problems. I have just purchased the new Onkyo 606 amp however, so instead of the HDMI connection going directly to the projector it now passes through the amp. This is where the problems began! With this set up I was getting no signal through to the projector. Thinking the amp was to blame I went back to the original configuration of the PS3 connected directly to the projector and to my suprise I still obtained no signal. When HDMI is selected the screen goes black for a minute before returning to the red Infocus start up screen. I have tried all the possible resets on the PS3 and used a number of different HDMI cables but I still get no picture. The projector is still working fine via the component imputs!
Please help before I pull all my hair out!!!!


----------



## Blaser

Welcome to the shack Bob!

I am so sorry to read about your projector HDMI issue. You know that you should first turn it on and then the PS3, otherwise there might be some handshake issues. Re-Check the HDMI output *IS enabled* on the PS3. Re-do the PS3 setup and check again for one last time. Let the receiver out of the loop for now.

If you still have issues, your unit might need servicing...

Let us know what you find after making sure PS3 is putting out through HDMI.... And don't pull your hair out, it may be only a small issue that could be easily solved or repaired


----------



## Blaser

So Bob, did it work?


----------



## Rambo4

Hey Bob, I am also the owner of an IN76, and had the same issue with my Sony DVD upconverting player. For the life of me I could not get the HDMI to do the handshake. Thats when I found this little tidbit in their manual...

HDMI DDC: turns the EDID extension on and off. Some graphic cards 
cannot recognize the projector’s EDID. By default, the HDMI EDID 
extension is on (checkbox is checked) and the M1-DA EDID extension 
is off (checkbox unchecked). Change these settings if you have trouble 
using HDMI or DVI sources. 

You'll find it in the menu under Service - HDMI DDC. I had to turn mine off to get things working. Hope this helps, and buy their extended warranty! I had my projector for a year and eleven months when it died on me two weeks ago. There is a fuse problem with that projector, so just a head's up. Simple fix under warranty, but likely expensive if not. I just got in under the wire, and I am purchasing the extended warranty shortly.:whew:


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys for all your help. Unfortunatly I am still having no joy. It looks like I will have to ship it back to Infocus for a service. I will post when I find out the problem.


----------



## tcarcio

I had some handshake issues with another PJ and I had to unplug the HDMI from the back of the amp and plug it back in after everything else was powered up. It is a pain but it might work for you system the same way.


----------

